# Algae problem



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have something called cyanobacteria I think. We had bought 5 turbo snails to help with it and it was totally gone in about a day, however, I have a large strawberry hermit crab that would try to eat them, and now I have a puffer fish. What can I get to help with the problem?


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I thought it was cyanobacteria, but I saw the pictures that Roger posted when he had that problem and that's not what mine looks like. It looks like a rust colored dust. Not hairy like Roger's. Like if I dropped paprika on the glass and the rock. Can anyone help?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

HOw long as the tank been up and what are the water parameters.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

The parameters are fine. We test them at least once a week. The tank has bee set up for 6 months. I do want to say though, we have no live rock yet. Can't seem to find any that's less than $9/lb. Would that help?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It will help with filtering the water alot. Mine did that until I got a mag 12 sump pump and added 2 more PH's. Try more water flow.


----------

